# Worthy sidekick harness



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Has anyone tried the worthy sidekick harness? I've been trying to find a soft harness that doesn't rub the hair off around Callie's middle. This harness looks like it might be better as its a step in through the front legs and has soft mesh wrap around with velcro closure on the top.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I don't know about that harness specifically, but I do like the step in harnesses - much easier to put on. 
I like this kind because the leash goes thru both D-rings at the top of the harness for more security. I wouldn't feel comfortable if the only closure is velcro (it's hard to tell in the photos I saw of the sidekick harness).


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

You can also buy or make fleece covers for the straps, which might help. We do not have a collar or harness on Spike in the house - only when we are out. If your dog is pulling and that's causing the hair rubbing, puppy school might be in order...? (I, obviously, do not know if this is the case, but we seem to have less matting under the collar/harness now that he's mostly mastered loose leash walking...)

sarah


----------

